# Last nights hunt



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

I went out to one of my spots last night. I climbed up right before dark the first hog showed up around 930. I watched him come across the pond in the moonlight, he locked up around 40 yards but eventually came in. I had him at less than ten yards, I went to draw back and the tripod seat squeaks and he scatters. He came back but circled down wind and busted me. He looked to be in the 175lb range. Needless to say there is a new lock on stand in the tree the heck with the cheap tripod. I started hearing some more hogs around 10 and around 11:15 a decent group shows up. I spotted a decent sow that had lots of color almost looked calico in the moon light. I tried several times to light her up and she didn't want any part of the light on my bow. Finally I thought i had her she was walking away slowly and just about the time I released the arrow she kicked it in high gear. It was a clean miss all the hogs scattered out in the pond about 50 yards away. The small ones finally calmed down and came back in and I decided to take one to make the best of a bad night so far. I hit the light and they scattered and one just happened to have his head down in a bait hole so I took the shot. He went around 50lbs and I got to watch him fall in the moon light about 50 yards away.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice job great story.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Great eating size


----------



## lunatic (Jan 20, 2009)

Sweeeeetttt


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## pign&gign (Feb 8, 2009)

nice job. good eater


----------



## nowsthetime (Apr 4, 2009)

Great story....love to bow hunt pigs at night or daytime too for that matter. There is nothing else like it. Lost my lease outside of Bandera this year and looking for a new place to hunt. I am from the Katy area and love hunting deer too but pigs are smarter and harder plus i can hunt them all night long. Now I just have to find another lease or place to hunt--especially now that I am retired.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice.....good eating there...


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I am so jealous!!! Great story and congrats on your harvest/kill!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

congrats


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

You get a greenie for a good story like that...


----------

